# Ironwood



## TRfromMT (Nov 23, 2017)

I have always wanted to do a project in ironwood. I picked up a beautiful piece recently, and then found a spyderco mule team blade in Maxamet (a steel I have been wanting to try). Here's the result. The mosaic pins are copper and brass, and the lanyard tube is copper. All are 1/4". I am amazed at how the ironwood shines up with no finish. This is with a few coats of tru oil, then buffed and waxed, but just sanded to 1000 grit was amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tony (Nov 23, 2017)

Beautiful blade! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 23, 2017)

Beautiful work. That ironwood is awesome as is the bladework

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 23, 2017)

Sweet knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 23, 2017)

Wow that's a killer piece! Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hassler (Nov 23, 2017)

That is great looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 23, 2017)

Really nice work. Did you make the pins?


----------



## TRfromMT (Nov 23, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Really nice work. Did you make the pins?



No, they were from a commercial source.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2017)

Absolutely outstanding! Wood is incredibly decadent! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 23, 2017)

TRfromMT said:


> No, they were from a commercial source.



Yep a pattern like that is really tough to pull off. I have tried some in that vain, but have not been very successful in keeping them nice and neat


----------



## TRfromMT (Nov 24, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Yep a pattern like that is really tough to pull off. I have tried some in that vain, but have not been very successful in keeping them nice and neat



I often use a small, solid, stainless pin, but this one needed a little dressing up. This pin stock was just the thing. Making my own would be the next level, and I had enough on my hands with this one as it was.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 24, 2017)

Great looking knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 24, 2017)

Really nice work Tony. I didn't realize Spiderco made blades from Maxamet. It will be harder to sharpen but a beast when you get it dialed in and hold an edge for w long while.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Nov 26, 2017)

really nice pieces, so much going on with the grain

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 26, 2017)

Great looking knife Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

